# Taking care of teeth



## nithu (Dec 28, 2013)

We have a lovely one year old girl with a wonderful temperament. And being first time dog owners we've no idea how to keep Cleo's teeth clean. We were told either to give her chewsticks or to brush her teeth. She's not interested in the chewsticks at all. While i manage to run the brush over her teeth (we got a beef flavoured toothpaste) she snaps the toothbrush in two. Im at a loss now as to what to do after multiple broken brushes. Any pointers?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nithu*

Nithu

I'd ask the vet if they have any tricks, but I think I'd practice rubbing your fingers over her gums and when she gets more comfortable with it, try the toothbrush, again. They also sell little tootbrushes you can put on your finger.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Something else that you might add to the mix....
I got some mint flavored fluoride from Petsmart that I mix with Rowdy's water.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Our guy Murphy was having some plaque and stinky breath when he was around 8 months. I bought a finger tooth brush and peanut butter toothpaste, started scrubbing his teeth, he thought it was the best game ever!!! Usually he's not allowed to mouth or chew on my hands and here I was sticking my finger in there all lathered up with yummy tasting peanut butter. Some where around the third time I did this I thought there has to be a better way. Enter dentatreat...

DentaTreat

We use it a couple of times a week sprinkled on his food, he absolutely loves the taste, more so than his regular food. I've never had or seen a dog with as white of teeth as Murphy has on this supplement, same goes for breath. He's on ToTW salmon and he's fishy right after meals but his breath is not noticeable after an hour. Pretty good look into some of his teeth in this pic. There is literally no yellow in any part of his mouth.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

CRS250 said:


> Our guy Murphy was having some plaque and stinky breath when he was around 8 months. I bought a finger tooth brush and peanut butter toothpaste, started scrubbing his teeth, he thought it was the best game ever!!! Usually he's not allowed to mouth or chew on my hands and here I was sticking my finger in there all lathered up with yummy tasting peanut butter. Some where around the third time I did this I thought there has to be a better way. Enter dentatreat...
> 
> DentaTreat
> 
> We use it a couple of times a week sprinkled on his food, he absolutely loves the taste, more so than his regular food. I've never had or seen a dog with as white of teeth as Murphy has on this supplement, same goes for breath. He's on ToTW salmon and he's fishy right after meals but his breath is not noticeable after an hour. Pretty good look into some of his teeth in this pic. There is literally no yellow in any part of his mouth.



Just re read your post. If you are determined to go the tooth brushing route over trying this supplement. The brush we used was the finger type and it did work it was just time consuming and an inconvenient process.

Finger tooth brush


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

I will brush Oatmeal's teeth on occasion, but he gets a dental treat called Greenies every night after dinner. He loves this stuff...maybe you want to give this a try?

He has absolutely NO doggy breath and people compliment my boy with the term "Pearly Whites"! =)


----------



## nithu (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you all. The finger brush is not very appealing for us as she has a very tight grip. The foster had a blood clot because Cleo didn't let go of her finger, so am a bit wary there. "Leave it" is not Cleo's strong point yet :-D Have a vet visit this week to check some new spots on her belly. Will ask him then if similar products are available here in India. Her breath is not very nice right now!!! :-(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

CET HEXtra Premium Chews for Dogs: Chlorhexidine Treat - 1800PetMeds

These work pretty well in neutralizing the breath. I haven't used any in awhile, because I think brushing works best. There's also this spray called Petz Life, that's fairly expensive but actually works really well too.

Amazon.com: PetzLife Peppermint Oral Care Spray, 4-Ounce: Pet Supplies

We brush almost daily, and use Petz Breath, and sometimes other dental-related chews to control the breath and it does make a difference. Especially for the long-term health of your pup.


----------

